# God of War (PS4)



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2018)

Dopo più di 6 anni di sviluppo arriva finalmente l'attesissimo God of War per PS4. 

A capo dello sviluppo torna Cory Barlog, il creatore di God of War 2.
Ambientato molti anni dopo la prima epopea greca, Kratos si trova ora a combattere nella mitologia norrena, tra Asgard e Midgard, vichinghi e draghi.. e accompagnato da Atreus, un misterioso figlio.
Storia ancora avvolta nella totale segretezza, solo nel gioco scopriremo cosa è successo a Kratos in tutti questi anni, come è finito in questo nuovo mondo e qual è la sua nuova missione.

Gameplay rivoluzionato con telecamera dietro le spalle "one shot" in piano sequenza, senza stacchi in più delle 30 ore di gioco promesse dagli sviluppatori, qualche elemento RPG e tanta esplorazione.
Tante novità ma secondo le preview tutti i punti caratteristici della saga sono rimasti intatti, dalla brutalità dei combattimenti all'epica colonna sonora, per non parlare delle ambientazioni evocative e i classici boss epici.

Recensioni attese giovedì, 12 aprile.
Disponibile retail nei negozi e digitale sul PS Store, il 20 aprile.

Video nei post successivi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Aprile 2018)




----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Aprile 2018)

Sto gioco pare la perfezione totale tra gameplay e grafica. Gli scenari sembrano qualcosa di super. Il serpente è qualcosa di allucinante. 
Il bello è che ho letto che durerà circa una trentina di ore tipo. Praticamente il triplo dei predecessori, mi chiedo se avrà lo stesso ritmo. Se riescono a fare 30 ore di gioco con il ritmo di Gow 3 c'è da farsi un mare di 

Potevano essere più coraggiosi comunque, io avrei tolto kratos e avrei messo un altro protagonista e usato questo gioco come un nuovo franchise proprio. Invece di GoW, una roba tipo "Asgard", metterci un protagonista norreno invece di kratos e fare lo stesso identico gioco. Capisco però che così il richiamo possa essere inferiore per il pubblico medio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Aprile 2018)

Voti COLOSSALI dalle recensioni.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (12 Aprile 2018)

Giocone! Non vedo l'ora di prenderlo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2018)

Il mio gioco più atteso da 6 anni e ho preso la Limited online su Unieuro... e infatti non me la spediscono!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (20 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il mio gioco più atteso da 6 anni e ho preso la Limited online su Unieuro... e infatti non me la spediscono!



Quando ci giochi mi fai qualche spoiler sulla trama? Voglio sapere un po' sta cosa del figlioletto e di come sono finiti in un'ambientazione nordica. Vorrei capire che spiegazione hanno dato


----------



## admin (20 Aprile 2018)

Mi sta venendo voglia di prendere una PS4. Quanto ho amato i capitoli precedenti...

Purtroppo non ho più tempo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (20 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Quando ci giochi mi fai qualche spoiler sulla trama? Voglio sapere un po' sta cosa del figlioletto e di come sono finiti in un'ambientazione nordica. Vorrei capire che spiegazione hanno dato



Volentieri! Anch'io sono molto curioso. A detta degl isviluppatori il mondo nordico coesiste nell'universo assieme a quello greco, non ci sono dimensioni alternative o altro.
Ma molte cose vanno spiegate.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Aprile 2018)

Installazione e aggiornamento quasi ultimato: tra poco posso finalmente giocarci! Si preannuncia qualcosa di epico


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (20 Aprile 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Volentieri! Anch'io sono molto curioso. A detta degl isviluppatori il mondo nordico coesiste nell'universo assieme a quello greco, non ci sono dimensioni alternative o altro.
> Ma molte cose vanno spiegate.



Speriamo che ci siano nemici degni dei capitoli precedenti - secondo me la triade Zeus-Poseidon-Hades di GoW3 è stata il massimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2018)

E lo inizio anch'io!!!


----------



## Moffus98 (21 Aprile 2018)

E io sto rosicando come un matto dato che gioco su pc ma god of war è esclusiva sony


----------



## Jino (21 Aprile 2018)

Ho giocato tutti i capitoli. L'ho trovato a 39 euro su internet, lo devo prendere o no per chi lo sta già giocando? Ho sentito qualcuno esser deluso dalla mancanza di un Kratos violento come in passato, un Kratos troppo serio.


----------



## Butcher (21 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho giocato tutti i capitoli. L'ho trovato a 39 euro su internet, lo devo prendere o no per chi lo sta già giocando? Ho sentito qualcuno esser deluso dalla mancanza di un Kratos violento come in passato, un Kratos troppo serio.



Subito!!!
Dove lo hai trovato?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (21 Aprile 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ho giocato tutti i capitoli. L'ho trovato a 39 euro su internet, lo devo prendere o no per chi lo sta già giocando? Ho sentito qualcuno esser deluso dalla mancanza di un Kratos violento come in passato, un Kratos troppo serio.



Jino, che domanda fai?  E' universalmente riconosciuto come uno dei giochi più belli della generazione! A 39 euro è REGALATO.

Io ho giocato due ore, è un God of War MOLTO diverso ma sembra proprio un capolavoro! Kratos è invecchiato, cerca di dimenticare il suo passato, ma spacca ancora e la sua ira ogni tanto riemerge!


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (29 Aprile 2018)

[MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]

Sto aspettando gli spoiler sulla trama


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]
> 
> Sto aspettando gli spoiler sulla trama



Sono ancora molto indetro, ho giocato poco. Per ora nessuna risposta.

Il gioco è bellissimo ma è tutto un'altra tipologia rispetto ai precedenti, quasi un altro genere. Anzi, un mix di generi.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION]
> 
> Sto aspettando gli spoiler sulla trama





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Alla fine la madre di Athreus era una gigantessa combattente Lafaye che voleva che i due scoprissero la verità (era tutto una profezia il loro percorso). Quindi Athreus è per un 1/3 mortale, per 1/3 dio e per 1/3 gigante, anzi è l'ultimo gigante in quanto sono stati tutti sterminati. 

La cosa scioccante è che viene rivelato che il nome che sua madre voleva dargli, così come rilevato nella profezia è Loki, dio dell'astuzia e degli inganni nella mitologia norrena. Che poi in alcune versioni della mitologia Loki viene adottato da Odino, quindi è indicato come figlio di Odino ma non lo è realmente (credo abbiano ricamato su quello). 

Infine viene mostrata un sogno premonitore di Athreus/Loki dove si vede Thor andare a bussare alla loro porta, che preannuncia l'inizio del prossimo God of War.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Kratos quindi si è bombato una gigante?  Quando l'avrebbe incontrata?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (30 Aprile 2018)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Kratos quindi si è bombato una gigante?  Quando l'avrebbe incontrata?





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Non vengono spiegati i dettagli del loro incontro e della loro relazione. Si sa solo che Kratos è arrivato li tanto tempo fa e ha scelto di vivere da mortale. Poi spiegano anche che non tutti i giganti sono "giganti" nel senso generale del termine, cioè che sono enormi. Infatti Kratos ignora il fatto che lei lo sia fino alla fine della storia.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (30 Aprile 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Non vengono spiegati i dettagli del loro incontro e della loro relazione. Si sa solo che Kratos è arrivato li tanto tempo fa e ha scelto di vivere da mortale. Poi spiegano anche che non tutti i giganti sono "giganti" nel senso generale del termine, cioè che sono enormi. Infatti Kratos ignora il fatto che lei lo sia fino alla fine della storia.



Capito. Un po' paraculi con la spiegazione alla fine.

Come immaginavo potevano creare un nuovo brand proprio, ma hanno preferito usare il richiamo di God Of War


----------



## Jino (1 Maggio 2018)

Butcher ha scritto:


> Subito!!!
> Dove lo hai trovato?



Seguo una pagina che praticamente mi mette link sulle offerte videoludiche che girano nel web...ovviamente ho aspettato il mattino per prenderlo ed era esaurito  

Aspetterò un'altra super offerta per prenderlo, non mi va di pagare prezzo pieno.


----------



## Butcher (1 Maggio 2018)

Jino ha scritto:


> Seguo una pagina che praticamente mi mette link sulle offerte videoludiche che girano nel web...ovviamente ho aspettato il mattino per prenderlo ed era esaurito
> 
> Aspetterò un'altra super offerta per prenderlo, non mi va di pagare prezzo pieno.



Sentiti libero di condividere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2018)

Finito.

Il gioco è bellissimo, ma ha due grossi difetti secondo me.
Primo, i boss. Purtroppo dimenticatevi quelli della prima trilogia. Lo spettacolo è ancora di casa, ma gli scontri non reggono il confronto, anche perchè sono pochissimi quelli "unici". Anche il primissimo GOW era così sotto questo aspetto, però qualcosina in più ce lo si poteva aspettare.

Secondo, la storia secondo me è solo il prologo di un prologo di un prologo. Mi aspettavo più eventi. [MENTION=340]Stanis La Rochelle[/MENTION], oltre a quello che già ti hanno detto


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Lo spirito di Atena sta tormentando la mente di Kratos anche qui, e ritorna quando Kratos disseppellisce le Lame del Caos.
Purtroppo non ci sono altri collegamenti con il 3. Non sappiamo come coesistono le altre mitologie, non sappiamo ancora come Kratos incontra Faye, la nuova moglie. Tutti argomenti per i sequel o prequel, vengono disseminati indizi qua e là ma non ci sono risposte.

Sappiamo che Tyr, il God of War norreno, era ambasciatore tra i diversi popoli e le diverse mitologie. Vengono introdotte nei murales anche la mitologia egizia, giapponese e Maya. Tyr è stato in contatto con tutti, e ha portato nel suo tempio i reperti dei faraoni.

Visto che i viaggi temporali non sono esclusi (in una profezia finale si vede Loki/Atreus che genererà il Serpente del Mondo, che già esiste in questa timeline) credo proprio che Tyr alla fine si rivelerà essere Kratos.



Per tutto il resto, esclusi questi due difetti, il gioco è capolavoro.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (11 Maggio 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finito.
> 
> Il gioco è bellissimo, ma ha due grossi difetti secondo me.
> Primo, i boss. Purtroppo dimenticatevi quelli della prima trilogia. Lo spettacolo è ancora di casa, ma gli scontri non reggono il confronto, anche perchè sono pochissimi quelli "unici". Anche il primissimo GOW era così sotto questo aspetto, però qualcosina in più ce lo si poteva aspettare.
> ...



Dei boss avevo letto nelle varie recensioni...eravamo abituati bene, peccato!! Comunque lo prenderò sicuramente...i capitoli precedenti mi creavano dipendenza


----------



## Toby rosso nero (11 Maggio 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Dei boss avevo letto nelle varie recensioni...eravamo abituati bene, peccato!! Comunque lo prenderò sicuramente...i capitoli precedenti mi creavano dipendenza



Il fatto è che anche con questa telecamera i boss possono essere fantastici! Perchè il primissimo scontro, e uno gigante a metà gioco, sono spettacolari. il problema è che ce ne sono pochi, e quando ne servirebbe uno li sostituiscono con dei troll generici un po' diversi.
Il sequel credo che metterà le cose a posto, qui hanno sperimentato.

Per i fan della vecchia trilogia io consiglio di approcciarsi come se fosse una nuova saga, ora è un mix di Last of Us-Uncharted-God of War-Zelda e Dark Souls.
Tuttavia il DNA della vecchia saga vive ancora.


----------



## Andreas89 (28 Novembre 2018)

L'ho iniziato 4 giorni fa e devo dire che c'entra poco con la saga precedente. Gioco comunque spettacolare, ben fatto direi e molto più romanzato rispetto a quelli precedenti, ovviamente per rapportarsi ai giochi di quest'ultima generazione. Sono manco a metà gioco però mi sto divertendo non poco.


----------



## iceman. (28 Novembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> L'ho iniziato 4 giorni fa e devo dire che c'entra poco con la saga precedente. Gioco comunque spettacolare, ben fatto direi e molto più romanzato rispetto a quelli precedenti, ovviamente per rapportarsi ai giochi di quest'ultima generazione. Sono manco a metà gioco però mi sto divertendo non poco.



E' proprio una bomba, mi ha ricordato un pò the witcher 3, ma siamo a livelli altissimi comunque.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (28 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Dopo più di 6 anni di sviluppo arriva finalmente l'attesissimo God of War per PS4.
> 
> A capo dello sviluppo torna Cory Barlog, il creatore di God of War 2.
> Ambientato molti anni dopo la prima epopea greca, Kratos si trova ora a combattere nella mitologia norrena, tra Asgard e Midgard, vichinghi e draghi.. e accompagnato da Atreus, un misterioso figlio.
> ...



A mio giudizio, il gioco è veramente splendido: grafica e giocabilità sono di altissimo livello. Ho trovato i personaggi davvero ben caratterizzati: Lo Straniero presenta una personalità ben più complessa e sfaccettata del monolitico Ares, intenzionato solamente a fare di Kratos il "guerriero perfetto"; allo stesso modo la Strega dei Boschi si presenta ben più attiva nella narrazione di quanto non fosse Athena, figura alquanto marginale nel 1° capitolo. Ho adorato un personaggio assente fisicamente nella storia ma di cui si parla molto - non faccio nomi per evitare spoiler. 
Pur preferendo l'ambientazione greca e la relativa mitologia, devo dire che i paesaggi nordici contribuiscono non poco alla qualità del videogioco! 
Punti a sfavore:
1. Come detto da [MENTION=229]Toby rosso nero[/MENTION], i boss davvero memorabili sono pochi;
2. Non mi è piaciuta molto la scelta di rendere un gioco un open-world a metà: in alcune occasioni ho trovato abbastanza frustrante trovare gli obiettivi secondari.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2018)

Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Sono giunto nello splendido regno di Alfheim. Ma che cagacaxxi quei cosi volanti con i forconi. Allucinanti. Però giocone


----------



## Toby rosso nero (30 Novembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Sono giunto nello splendido regno di Alfheim. Ma che cagacaxxi quei cosi volanti con i forconi. Allucinanti. Però giocone





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Tra un po' avrai il potenziamento delle frecce stordimento di Atreus. Mi raccomando potenziale velocemente al massimo, così più avanti nel gioco tutti gli elfacci maledetti li potrai stordire con poche frecce, e Kratos gli potrà fare facilmente una fatality. Se potenzi le cose giuste diventeranno semplici zanzare da schiacciare!


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Novembre 2018)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anticipazione (Spoiler)
> 
> 
> 
> Tra un po' avrai il potenziamento delle frecce stordimento di Atreus. Mi raccomando potenziale velocemente al massimo, così più avanti nel gioco tutti gli elfacci maledetti li potrai stordire con poche frecce, e Kratos gli potrà fare facilmente una fatality. Se potenzi le cose giuste diventeranno semplici zanzare da schiacciare!





Anticipazione (Spoiler)



Spero presto, perchè sono una rottura ora


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Finito ieri pomeriggio. Giocone. Fatto veramente bene e rappresenta un genere totalmente diverso rispetto ai God precedenti. Il finale epico poi...




Anticipazione (Spoiler)



L'apparizione finale di Thor rappresenta la dimostrazione che questa sia una nuova trilogia. Ora scontro finale con Baldur, poi Thor e infine Odino. Simpatico anche il nuovo gioco che si crea con la fine della saga principale, con varie missioni da completare, totalemente alternative alla trama. Aspetto con ansia il secondo


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (11 Dicembre 2018)

Il gioco migliore del anno senza se e ma. Mi sono divertito ogni secondo, Red Dead Redemption invece sembra 'lavoro'


----------



## Andreas89 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Tifoso Di Tastiera ha scritto:


> Il gioco migliore del anno senza se e ma. Mi sono divertito ogni secondo, Red Dead Redemption invece sembra 'lavoro'



RDR non l'ho preso perchè dalle recensioni c'è qualche dubbio non sulla grafica da paura ma sulla giocabilità. Non saprei sinceramente.


----------



## tonilovin93 (11 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> RDR non l'ho preso perchè dalle recensioni c'è qualche dubbio non sulla grafica da paura ma sulla giocabilità. Non saprei sinceramente.



Consiglio spassionato.. Prendilo, e non te ne pentirai. L open world per eccellenza, ti viene davvero voglia di estraniarti dal mondo per esplorare il mondo virtuale. Incontri così tante persone nel gioco con storie e missioni diverse, che si è davvero curiosi di farsi una cavalcata e vedere posto nuovi. 
Il tutto condito da una trama pazzesca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (12 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Consiglio spassionato.. Prendilo, e non te ne pentirai. L open world per eccellenza, ti viene davvero voglia di estraniarti dal mondo per esplorare il mondo virtuale. Incontri così tante persone nel gioco con storie e missioni diverse, che si è davvero curiosi di farsi una cavalcata e vedere posto nuovi.
> Il tutto condito da una trama pazzesca



Confermo, mi sta rovinando la vita sociale perchè è come una droga e non riesco a staccarmi. Mai visto niente del genere.


----------



## hakaishin (12 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Consiglio spassionato.. Prendilo, e non te ne pentirai. L open world per eccellenza, ti viene davvero voglia di estraniarti dal mondo per esplorare il mondo virtuale. Incontri così tante persone nel gioco con storie e missioni diverse, che si è davvero curiosi di farsi una cavalcata e vedere posto nuovi.
> Il tutto condito da una trama pazzesca



Veramente bello però alcune meccaniche di gioco non mi stanno piacendo


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Consiglio spassionato.. Prendilo, e non te ne pentirai. L open world per eccellenza, ti viene davvero voglia di estraniarti dal mondo per esplorare il mondo virtuale. Incontri così tante persone nel gioco con storie e missioni diverse, che si è davvero curiosi di farsi una cavalcata e vedere posto nuovi.
> Il tutto condito da una trama pazzesca



Guarda sono tentato però allo stesso tempo titubante. Forse me lo regalo per Natale comunque


----------



## tonilovin93 (12 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Guarda sono tentato però allo stesso tempo titubante. Forse me lo regalo per Natale comunque



Titubante perché? Vediamo se riesco a sciogliere gli ultimi dubbi?


----------



## Andreas89 (12 Dicembre 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Titubante perché? Vediamo se riesco a sciogliere gli ultimi dubbi?



Titubante a pelle, forse anche per i dubbi di molti.


----------



## Boomer (12 Dicembre 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Titubante a pelle, forse anche per i dubbi di molti.



RDR 2 è un gioco molto particolare. Il ritmo , specie all'inizio , è molto lento. Inoltre ti dovrai abituare ai movimenti dei personaggi che sono abbastanza lenti e anche alle meccaniche di gunplay molto diverse dalla maggior parte dei TPS. Io ho amato la storia e i personaggi anche perchè sono un grandissimo fan del primo capitolo. L'open world è straordinario cosi come la cura nei dettagli. Le missioni invece sono parecchio intuitive e generalmente lineari.


----------



## Hellscream (8 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente ci ho potuto giocare grazie al porting su PC.

Mamma mia che giocone! Capolavoro vero nonostante qualche piccolissimo difetto


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finalmente ci ho potuto giocare grazie al porting su PC.
> 
> Mamma mia che giocone! Capolavoro vero nonostante qualche piccolissimo difetto


Personalmente, preferisco l’ambientazione greca a quella nordica per svariati motivi, ma l’ultimo capitolo è forse il migliore mai scritto dell’intera saga: i personaggi, Kratos in primis, vengono trattati in modo molto più approfondito anche dal punto di vista psicologico. All’Ares desideroso di sangue e distruzione subentra un Baldur molto più complesso e sfaccettato, arrogante e al tempo stesso fragile. Per me, il più “epico” rimane il primo, ma il capitolo per la PS4 è il più fine di tutti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (7 Marzo 2022)

Ufficiale serie Tv su Amazon prime.

Dico subito che sono scettico, impossibile che il buonismo e politically correct di Amazon renda giustizia alla violenza brutale e scorretta della prima trilogia.


----------



## Milanforever26 (7 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ufficiale serie Tv su Amazon prime.
> 
> Dico subito che sono scettico, impossibile che il buonismo e politically correct di Amazon renda giustizia alla violenza brutale e scorretta della prima trilogia.


Ci infileranno qualche gay e un Kratos che alla fine si rivela buono e inclusivo..


----------



## vota DC (7 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Personalmente, preferisco l’ambientazione greca a quella nordica per svariati motivi, ma l’ultimo capitolo è forse il migliore mai scritto dell’intera saga: i personaggi, Kratos in primis, vengono trattati in modo molto più approfondito anche dal punto di vista psicologico. All’Ares desideroso di sangue e distruzione subentra un Baldur molto più complesso e sfaccettato, arrogante e al tempo stesso fragile. Per me, il più “epico” rimane il primo, ma il capitolo per la PS4 è il più fine di tutti.


Perché non entrambe? Tipo la campagna di Age of mythology che ci sono divinità greche, egiziane e nordiche che si menano?
È uno dei motivi per cui morrowind nonostante l'inferiorità tecnica ha un punto di vantaggio sui seguiti Oblivion e Skyrim che hanno ambientazioni meno differenziate.


----------



## hakaishin (7 Marzo 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ci infileranno qualche gay e un Kratos che alla fine si rivela buono e inclusivo..


No ti giuro, stavolta potrei morire.
O magari un bel kratos di colore bello nero e lucido, perché no?
Se fanno troppo gli splendidi, i fan faranno una rivolta


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No ti giuro, stavolta potrei morire.
> O magari un bel kratos di colore bello nero e lucido, perché no?
> Se fanno troppo gli splendidi, i fan faranno una rivolta



Magari facessero solo kratos nero, ci saranno tutti gli dei dell'olimpo neri


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

In God of War 3 Kratos prende un' innocente ancella di Poseidone e la infila in un ingranaggio per bloccare un meccanismo. Ad un certo punto il meccanismo si rompe e l'ancella viene tritata.

Ve la immaginate oggi che scandalo farebbe una cosa del genere? 

Comunque il produttore di God of War 2 e della nuova serie norrena, Cory Barlog, è un mega woke progressista.
In una discussione sul politically correct, una volta ha scritto "che male ci sarebbe se Kratos fosse bisex?"

Quindi occhio al prossimo episodio...


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Stanis La Rochelle ha scritto:


> Magari facessero solo kratos nero, ci saranno tutti gli dei dell'olimpo neri


Neri e gay.
Poi possibilmente ci sarà qualche lesbica o non binario.
Non sto nella pelle…


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> In God of War 3 Kratos prende un' innocente ancella di Poseidone e la infila in un ingranaggio per bloccare un meccanismo. Ad un certo punto il meccanismo si rompe e l'ancella viene tritata.
> 
> Ve la immaginate oggi che scandalo farebbe una cosa del genere?
> 
> ...


però essendo kratos greco ci potrebbe stare anche se gli spartani erano più straight


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Marzo 2022)

vota DC ha scritto:


> Perché non entrambe? Tipo la campagna di Age of mythology che ci sono divinità greche, egiziane e nordiche che si menano?
> È uno dei motivi per cui morrowind nonostante l'inferiorità tecnica ha un punto di vantaggio sui seguiti Oblivion e Skyrim che hanno ambientazioni meno differenziate.


Age of Mythology per me è un *capolavoro*: che ricordi che mi hai sbloccato! Assolutamente d’accordo anche sulla varietà: per fare un esempio banalissimo nel campo videoludico, molto meglio AC Origins rispetto ad Ac Odyssey perché fonde elementi greci, romani ed egizi.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (8 Marzo 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> No ti giuro, stavolta potrei morire.
> O magari un bel kratos di colore bello nero e lucido, perché no?
> Se fanno troppo gli splendidi, i fan faranno una rivolta


I Dori non saranno i marcantoni biondi e dagli occhi azzurri propagandati da Hitler, ma *forse* si sbaglia anche così


----------



## hakaishin (8 Marzo 2022)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> I Dori non saranno i marcantoni biondi e dagli occhi azzurri propagandati da Hitler, ma *forse* si sbaglia anche così


Ale dico solo che la mia pazienza ha un limite


----------



## Toby rosso nero (8 Marzo 2022)

Nel prossimo gioco hanno già annunciato una gigantessa norrena nera e rasta. Angrboda, moglie di Loki.





h


----------

